# IBGA buck question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have to keep a buck for a certain amount of time preferably? We sold our buck as we want to go with a different buck for next years kids, and I don't want to keep a buck....we might borrow a friends buck, but I just don't know if we will or not...

I was thinking beginning of next month we'll buy a young buck that is just mature enough to start breeding, and once all the girls have been bred, sell him possibly in November? Or possibly keep him, just depends  I really don't want to winter a buck.... 

So would this work?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes..........It is OK to sell your buck at anytime to change lines.... or if you don't like how he produced... ect :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I am still debating on what to do. If we buy and decide to keep, I'd have to get fencing for the old buck pen <posts are still there>, build a buck house, since we tore the old one down. I guess it will depend on the buck, and as you say, how he produces and matures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Another thing you can do is keep the buck til he breds them all and the kids are born. Then sell him that way the people can see what he produces. The decide which girls you wanna keep and sell the rest. As time continues you'll actually save money by buying a short term buck. Instead of paying a fee to get your girls bred to a buck. I know alot of people who use the short term buck way. Yes it would work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Nadine. I have someone I am going to call this afternoon about some young registered SA bucks. Sounds like he might have several to choose from. he's got a nice big traditional buck, and I think a black buck who is younger. If this is the same guy that I've come across his website, then I am curious to see the babies, I really like the traditional buck, he's huge.

If we buy a buck, we have to build a buck pen, as we tore the old one down. Posts are still there, but my husband used the fence to finish fencing off the woods. We have a fence dividing the grassy pen area from the woods, but I can't keep him locked out in the woods... so he has to have a pen and a house <we tore down the temporary buck has since we weren't planning to buy another buck anytime soon>.

My husband says we shouldn't have sold our other buck yet, but I really didn't want all the girls bred back to him...I want to try breeding to a different bloodline. He was a nice buck, but I plan to breed one of his daughters late this fall, and I definitely can't breed her to her father.

We'll see what happens. It wouldn't take long to get a pen up for a buck, but a house would take work. I can build a house myself...

I worry about getting the girls bred soon <I want Feb kids/early March at latest>, and getting our barn done. Plus we may sell a doe, and I plan to buy one more doe. Then there are so many other things on my mind, like thinking about how I am going to store hay for the winter - how much to buy, what to buy <thinking round rolls and bales>, and finding the 'right' hay for the goaties...sooo much to do! But as long as we get it done before cold weather sets in...


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I used a short term buck last year. He was unregistered but when the people saw the kind of kids he produced they were more than willing to pay 250.00 for him. I really liked him but I really like my new buck. I hope you find the buck your looking for. I know it's easier to use a short term buck than a long term buck But I think we are gonna keep our new buck, Bam Bam, for a while. Good Luck. I wanna see pictures when you pick out your buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about short term bucks being easier. If I had a larger herd a long term buck would be ideal. Just having a buck to breed whenever you need is ideal  I wish I could find a small farm that does the same thing we do, has healthy does, and we could share the buck, ya know? That would be great, depending on when the does would have to be bred of course...

I called the farm I mentioned above and they are going to email me some pics this evening of the bucks, there is one in particular he was talking about that sounds nice, and he said all his goats are friendly - we could bring him home in the back of our SUV LOL Which is nice since that's all I have - so my other issue is the fact I don't have any other way to haul a buck..! Next spring I plan to get a trailer.

So...fingers crossed. If we like the pics, go and see and like, bring one home...we'll just have to have him out with the does until I can get a pen built. If he were to harrass my preggo and young twins I can always put them in my backyard temporarily, hehe...they love it back there anyway


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Ya. We've converted our '87 Toyota Van to a goat transporter.LOL. We transported out new two year old doe and yearling boer buck in it. LOl. I don't have trailer either. I really want one though. Yea. We had our buck on a dog trolley till we got pen built. Good Luck.


----------

